# new baby blue tiger!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just found this baby in my tank this am....I'd seen it a couple of days ago,
but couldn't get a good look at it. I managed to net it and put it in a container
....sorry for the blurry shot. Its a blue tiger baby and although you cannot see
in this pic, it does have Orange eyes! I believe its a cross between my OEBT
and Royal Blue tigers (they are very dark in color, more like black) but its
definitely a lighter blue.

Hope to get more pics soon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

grabbed this pic of it sitting on the airline....its still fuzzy but now you can
see the orange eyes.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Go babies go! Bring em on


----------

